# Rank Structure of FDNY EMS?



## RescueNerd343 (Jun 12, 2017)

Been searching part of the internet and I been trying to find the ranks for the FDNY Bureau of EMS, i'm not even sure they have the same ranks as every EMS Departments around the U.S.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jun 12, 2017)

I'd have to assume- this is an educated assumption (My uncle was chief of fire ops for FDNY). EMT-> paramedic -> FTO -> Lt. -> Cpt. -> assistant battalion chief -> battalion chief.

"
Deputy Chief (Division Commander) / EMS Division Chief 3 Gold Bugles / 2 arm sleeve bands
Deputy Chief / EMS Deputy Division Chief (Deputy to Division Chief or citywide EMS shift supervisor) 3 Gold Bugles / 2 arm sleeve bands
Battalion Chief (Battalion Commander) 2 Gold Crossed Bugles / 1 arm sleeve band
Battalion Chief 2 Gold Crossed Bugles / 1 arm sleeve band
Captain (Company Commanding Officer, and commanding officer of the firehouse if assigned to an Engine company) / EMS Captain (EMS Station commanding officer or EMS Division shift supervisor) 2 Silver Parallel Bugles* / 2 arm sleeve bands
Lieutenant (Company Officer) / EMS Lieutenant (shift supervisor, desk or conditions) 1 Silver Bugles* / 1 arm sleeve band"

Anything above deputy chief is a server political game. and i don't think your talking about those ranks.


----------

